# BCL.easyPDF6.Interop.EasyPDFLoader, Version=6.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=



## catchdare (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi,
Please anyone help for this forum

*Could not load file or assembly 'BCL.easyPDF6.Interop.EasyPDFLoader, Version=6.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=7c05216a90877efb' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified. *


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

Error- Could not load file or assembly

That link is to a msdn page with information on this type of problem. There were so many given solutions, that I really couldn't pick one of them. However, I did anyways, just to give you the one that seems like the best answer ( but might not be ):



> I ran into similar issue and following resolved it.
> Explanation
> 
> This message indicates that the Script task or Script component cannot locate an assembly that is referenced within the script project.
> ...


----------

